# Presidential Cigars



## katmancross (Nov 8, 2010)

I have 4 boxes of the Gore bubble gum cigars. Only one is opened and the rest are in tact with shrink wrap. The other real cigars are Nixon, Wilkie, and Truman.


----------



## katmancross (Nov 8, 2010)

katmancross said:


> View attachment 33220
> 
> 
> I have 4 boxes of the Gore bubble gum cigars. Only one is opened and the rest are in tact with shrink wrap. The other real cigars are Nixon, Wilkie, and Truman.











This is the sealed box, front cover of Gore for Pres 24 bubblegum cigars


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great collection items the real cigars are!:thumb:


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks like a fun spin on memoribillia collection.


----------



## katmancross (Nov 8, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Great collection items the real cigars are!:thumb:


The bubble gum cigars aren't that hard to find but the real ones are a bitch.


----------

